# Stop Thinking and Start Doing.



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's the most effective step to kickstarting your recovery. DP feeds off fear of the unknown, and amplifies every "unknown" about the human experience until the concept of reality seems incomprehensible, and like there's no escape from these uncertainties in your everyday life. It fucking sucks if you let it get to you. But overcoming these thoughts boils down to acceptance, and not only is it possible, but it's much more rational than the fears you're fighting.

Eventually, with DP, you'll come to this realization. For some it takes years, for others days, others in a couple hours, for me - nine months of analyzing, worrying, philosophizing and suffering my ass off in the hell that is DP. No matter how much you ruminate and worry over the concept of reality and the nature of time, space, other minds, etc... NOTHING CHANGES. You're still here, alive, with both feet on this earth and a brain still in your body (contrary to popular belief). Your thoughts have ZERO power over the nature of this outside world, because it is totally external to your mind! If your life was a dream, something would have changed by now, and DP would be virtually impossible. Notice how when you dream, you don't feel depersonalized?

So for me, this was a moment of examining my life, situation and future. Instead of wondering how and why the hell I was here and what it all meant, I set myself goals and stuck to them. I refused to struggle with these thoughts, which pulled me back into DP, any longer. Essentially, it was time to get off my ass, stop thinking about this life and start DOING something with it.

Think about it this way.

History's philosophers; like Descartes, the guy who came up with Solipsism in the first place; they weren't the happy ones. The guys who spent all their time debating the meaning of existence were MISERABLE. Their heads were storms of thoughts, while their lives were (frequently) in shambles.

The successful, happy people in life, are the ones that ACCEPT their situation, set GOALS they want to achieve, and then ACT on them. They seize opportunities and make the most out of them. Life is an opportunity in itself. An enormous one. Why waste your existence endlessly analyzing the very nature of it, when you could be out there getting shit DONE? It simply doesn't make sense. The fears and thoughts around DP, though they seem to apply to EVERYTHING, are in fact built on the epitome of irrational logic. Expose them to outside reality (which totally exists), and they collapse into thin air, leaving you BEYOND them. You can move on.

Stop thinking and start doing. Set goals. Beating DP is probably your biggest one, but there's so much more out there and you have to seize your potential.

You're real. Your fears aren't.

Get off this site and get out there.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

nectarios82 said:


> beautiful


Thanks man, hope I could help.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Based on everything I've read 'Stop thinking and start doing' is technically the cure to DP lol


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great post!!


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

i feel dp in my dreams sometimes...guess im f*cked.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

coogireturns said:


> i feel dp in my dreams sometimes...guess im f*cked.


DP is a psychosomatic sensation. If you're conscious enough in your dream to think about DP then it can and will come over you the same way it would in reality. But that means nothing, I was just using it as an example. You can totally beat this, like everybody here.


----------

